

Webapps for Data Scientists - Building your first CRUD - geelen
http://blog.kaggle.com/2013/01/14/webapps-for-data-scientists-building-your-first-crud/?repost=1

======
EzGraphs
Google’s AngularJS framework is in view in the post - and it really is useful
to folks like Data Scientists (as opposed to GUI engineers/front-end
developers). Automatic data binding and a set of directives (that look like
HTML elements and attributes when invoked) make the language feel like HTML
the way it should be in a world of responsive GUIs and Ajax. For Data
Scientists (and others who don't have the time / interest to delve deeply into
the latest JavaScript libraries and development practices) it is great to have
a sort of and HTML-like-Domain-Specific-Language-Extension that is fully
functional and maturing quickly.

AngularJS is not new to the mainstream JavaScript community - but it is to
many others who can derive a lot of benefit from it. Good see to a tutorial to
get such folks up and running quickly with it.

BTW - if you prefer text to video, here is a related post from the authors
blog:

[http://jphoward.wordpress.com/2013/01/04/end-to-end-web-
app-...](http://jphoward.wordpress.com/2013/01/04/end-to-end-web-app-in-under-
an-hour/)

------
jph00
Thanks for the interest in my tutorial! I only started with AngularJS a month
ago while I was on vacation. I tried a few of the newer JS MVC frameworks, but
had no idea how special Angular is until I got in to it. Its ability to add
features to HTML (using directives) is unique AFAICT.

I think the one thing holding it back has been the lack of a basic tutorial. I
really found it quite hard to wrap my head around the concepts for this
reason. There will be a book coming out later this year I believe; in the
meantime hopefully this ongoing tutorial series will help get folks started.

I'll be posting part 3 of the video tomorrow. Let me know if you have any
suggestions or questions.

~~~
mathewsanders
I've been using angular for around the same time-period as you.

As a designer, the initial data-binding and directives felt like I was
performing magic, although there was a steep-ish learning curve as soon as I
left trivial examples.

I feel like there is a lot of momentum building behind Angular, and is a great
model to start thinking about now for when browsers support web components
([https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webcomponents/raw-
file/tip/explainer/...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webcomponents/raw-
file/tip/explainer/index.html)) (what will that be HTML6?)

For someone coming to Angular fresh (with only some basic jQuery knowledge) I
also found it easier to learn/work in coffeescript.

